

Stop, Apple is no different after Jobs - fbeeper
http://glipho.com/fbeeper/the-new-thing-is-dead-long-live-to-the-new-new-thing
I'm self-submitting my article because I think some of you could be interested. I hope it does not bother anybody :) I'd love to know your opinions!
======
_cbdev
While Apple itself may not have changed radically (yet), it's perception by at
least a part of it's customer base sure has by Steve Jobs' departure.

Of course there's the thing that Apple seems to be all about lawsuits now, but
that might very well have been the case all along..

~~~
fbeeper
Absolutely, many changed their perception. But, don't you think that that's a
really specific public? Mainstream commerce may respond differently to the
hypothetical change. Nevertheless, this feelings could be contagious.

------
fbeeper
Joke related to the same topic:
<http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/14/3335612/apple-is-dying>

xDDDDD

